# Ronnie Coleman 1st Powerlifting Meet



## d2r2ddd (Jan 10, 2014)

Ronnie's 1st powerlifting meet but on this day a frail 76 yo stole his limelight, pulling 529lbs.

Ronnie pulled 728lbs though with heavier bodyweight. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPfxDkvscB8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## STP (Jan 11, 2014)

lmao, that chain smoker voice


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm glad Cheech was saying light weight the whole time and I liked Roy aka (formula1069 on Anasci ) roachin his back.


----------



## Jhezel (Jan 11, 2014)

Damm, that old man is freaking strong!


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm glad Cheech was saying light weight the whole time and I liked Roy aka (formula1069 on Anasci ) roachin his back.



I thought that was Cheech as well. Probably after smokin' a big doobie!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

Jhezel said:


> Damm, that old man is freaking strong!



Yeah that's formula1069. Maybe I can get him off his hover round to post..,


----------



## psych (Jan 12, 2014)

Sweet marathon


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2014)

Same guy, Roy Mason





Ronnie Coleman vs. Roy Mason | USAWA


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2014)

The late Roy Mason was a truck driver cum preacher


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 12, 2014)

the old man is bad ass. I remember when I was 14 on my way home from Laughlin I met this guy around 70's and he  came up to me and a friend, asked if we could lift or bodies on the edge of the table and do a turtle or w.e.  break dance move and he did it when we couldn't..  I'll never forget it because he looked so frail (to me at the time). I wonder if that was him. 

 he did say some stuff about jesus.. 

I think it was him!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

That's his cb name ..
The late Roy Mason was a truck driver cum preacher

Formula 1069 is a truck driver cum preacher...wth??  Lmfao..


----------



## Big-John (Jan 13, 2014)

That is amazing to me! He makes me feel like a wuss.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 13, 2014)

what do power lifters snort? or smell? ronnie has a blast of it befor his first lift.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> what do power lifters snort? or smell? ronnie has a blast of it befor his first lift.



That would be testicle sauce.  Ask psych. ..

Ammonia Mikey.it  opens airways...


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Formula 1069 is a truck driver cum preacher...wth??  Lmfao..[/QUOTE
> Why were you not in church on Sunday ?
> You better start praying cause the Niners are taking you down next week !


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> That would be testicle sauce.  Ask psych. ..
> 
> Ammonia Mikey.it  opens airways...



Not cocaine?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 13, 2014)

pain & gain...  snort and lift like crazy and you might look like Dwayne the  rock Johnson or marky mark too ;p


----------

